# CycleChat Kit 2013?



## Booyaa (4 Nov 2013)

Is there any plans for a 2013 CycleChat kit? I've not seen any and as I missed last years would like to get one.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Nov 2013)

Not at the moment. Though there are still a few jersey's left from the last run.


----------



## Booyaa (4 Nov 2013)

Thanks Ian, unfortunately the kit left is a bit on the small side for me.


----------



## oiljam (4 Nov 2013)

Is there a link to look at this kit?


----------



## ianrauk (4 Nov 2013)

oiljam said:


> Is there a link to look at this kit?




*Here*


----------



## oiljam (4 Nov 2013)

Thanks for that. I just need to measure myself now


----------



## Shaun (4 Nov 2013)

No, sorry, I've been a bit too busy to organise it this year. I'll try to get an order together next spring.


----------



## Louch (26 Dec 2013)

Is there was new kit, could there be a consideration to region specific?


----------



## Shaun (2 Jan 2014)

Louch said:


> Is there was new kit, could there be a consideration to region specific?



No, sorry - it's a big enough task without getting into regional specifics.


----------

